# 15 weeks puppy, Puppy or Adult food?



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Can't help with specific brand, but it was 11 or 12 months till Brodie moved onto Large adult Iams.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

My guys have thrived in Eukanuba for years.

Whatever you do feed, make sure it's approved for puppies or for "all life stages." You want your pup to grow appropriately, and adult food may not have the right balance of nutrients and calories.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I would wait until around 6 or 7 months to change to adult food to make sure your puppy is getting all of the nutrients that he needs. You can even use an all life stages food like Tippykayak said. Eukanuba is a great food. As long as your dog is doing well on it and not having any problems, there is no need to change. Sometimes it can take quite a while to find a food that your dog does well on, so if your dog is doing well now and is healthy, I would keep feeding the Eukanuba food. We have been rotating between Iams and Eukanuba for months and have had excellent results.


----------



## weehonglee (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

The reason I want to use Adult food is because I only can get Puppy food here, there's no Large breed food available for any brand.

Seem like you guys think that it is better to stick to puppy food till 6mths?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

weehonglee said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> The reason I want to use Adult food is because I only can get Puppy food here, there's no Large breed food available for any brand.
> 
> Seem like you guys think that it is better to stick to puppy food till 6mths?


It's not absolutely necessary to use a large breed formula. I would stick with the puppy food until he is around 6 months. We didn't switch Tucker to adult food until he was 7 months and he has done great.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not worry about Large Breed foods. I would give it another month or so of puppy and switch him over to adult. I feed Acana and I very very happy with it.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

weehonglee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My dog is currently 15 weeks old. I'm looking to change him to Acana or Innova. Two question that I want to ask:
> 
> ...


Hey Wee.

If your dog is doing well on it, the Euk (or any food) specifically formulated for puppies is a good choice for a larger breed dog. If you're more comfortable switching, I know the regular Innova Adult is an all life stages food, but not sure if the Acana adult formulas are or not.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

With a golden, wait until at least 6 months until you change to adult food.


----------



## weehonglee (Jul 1, 2009)

Guess I should stick to the puppy food before switching... 

In terms of adult food, which will be a better choice? Acana or Innova? I don't think I want to stick with Eukanuba.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

go for innova, acana also good food, but i dont like the company ethic in bussines


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I think there should be a quality puppy brand of food in your area. Best to keep him on puppy until about 6 months, then if available, a junior variety of the same brand until over 1 year. Whatever you decide, make sure you change foods gradually over a week. I've never used large breed foods, regular puppy is fine.


----------



## weehonglee (Jul 1, 2009)

Guess I will stick with my Eukanuba till he is 5-6 months old, then most likely i will go for Innova. 

Thanks guys for your help and advice!!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

weehonglee said:


> Guess I will stick with my Eukanuba till he is 5-6 months old, then most likely i will go for Innova.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and advice!!


Is the standard Innova Puppy food sold were you are? That should work fine too.


----------

